# bug nell'ebuid gnome-power-manager

## uoslagelo

perdonatemi la domanda che probabilmente è ovvia a molti di voi. Ho aggiornato a gnome 2.28, ma mi sono accorto di un dipendenza sbagliata in gnome-power-manager-2.28.x. Secondo l'ebuild serve >=dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.71, ma con questa versione non funzionano sospensione e ibernazione. Serve una versione più aggiornata. Ho provato con la versione 0.82-r1 e funziona a meraviglia. Probabilmente funzionerà anche con qualche versione più vecchia.

La domanda è questa: come faccio a segnalare questi tipi di errori?

----------

## Elbryan

https://bugs.gentoo.org/

----------

## riverdragon

Il problema non sta nell'ebuild, bensì nel pacchetto: aprendo lo script configure si legge

```
DBUS_GLIB_REQUIRED=0.70
```

quindi la dipendenza nell'ebuild è teoricamente corretta; segnala comunque la cosa su bugzilla per evitare ad altri lo stesso problema.

----------

## Onip

all'upgrade a gnome-2.26 ho dovuto ricompilare tutta la roba relativa a dbus perchè ibernazione e sospensione funzionassero. È probabile che la soluzione al tuo problema non sia stato il passaggio alla versione nuova, ma la semplice ricompilazione di dbus-glib. Ergo, prova a rifare il downgrade alla versione che dice l'ebuild e vedi se funziona.

----------

